# Solved: Hooking up computer and Xbox to same monitor?



## ahsvball2507 (May 12, 2008)

Hello, I have a computer, an xbox 360, and one monitor, and I want to connect both to the monitor and be able to switch between the two. the monitor has a VGA and a DVI-D input, while both the computer and the xbox have VGA connectors. If I buy a VGA to DVI-D adapter, could I plug the xbox into the DVI-D slot and use the xbox on the monitor when the computer is not on?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

often on those monitors there is a switch to be able to switch between VGA and DVI inputs - I had that on a number of screens so I have two PCs connected and could switch between the two on the monitor 

does the monitor have that facility - make and model of the monitor


----------



## ahsvball2507 (May 12, 2008)

This is the one

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AOC+-+2...35684.p?id=1218135449679&skuId=9635684&st=AOC @@" monitor&cp=1&lp=2


----------



## ahsvball2507 (May 12, 2008)

Nevemind, I found the solution, this topic can now be marked closed, thanks for the help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just downloading the user manual (I hope) from here http://aoc-europe.com/manuals/
http://aoc-europe.com/manuals/TFT_2236Swa/


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I found the solution


what was the solution ? others may benefit and me 
also 
you can mark the thread solved - button " mark solved" at top of thread


----------



## ahsvball2507 (May 12, 2008)

Well pressing the up arrow on the monitor without being in a menu will let you switch from DVI to VGA, but I have another problem now. When I use the Adapter to hook either the computer or xbox to the monitor via DVI, I don't get any picture, even when the monitor is switched over to display the DVI. when I put either plug straight into VGA it works fine, but not with the DVI adpater


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> but not with the DVI adpater


whats the adapter - is this a straight DVI out from the computer to DVI in on the monitor


----------



## ahsvball2507 (May 12, 2008)

Here is the setup

From xbox>VGA Cable>DVI Adapter>Monitor. Here are the cords i'm using and a pic of how they are connected

http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Audio-Video-Cable/dp/B001653ZV4

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190433357565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Also this is the pic of the connection

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f41/ahsvball2507/?action=view&current=5dd844d5.jpg&newest=1


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what about on the PC = does that have a DVI output on the graphics card ?
do you have anything with a direct DVI out you can test the monitor and make sure its not an adapter/cable issue


----------



## ahsvball2507 (May 12, 2008)

I think it's the adapter. I just run a setup like this:

DVI out from comp>DVI Adapter>Vga Cable>VGA input on monitor, and got nothing


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect so - seen all sorts of issues with those adapters working OK, 
does the DVI out from the computer with DVI cable to the DVI input on monitor work ?


----------



## ahsvball2507 (May 12, 2008)

Yes it does, and i'm giving up here, I just bought a DVI cable for the monitor, so now i'm running the comp through DVI and the xbox through VGA, problem solved


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent - :up: - glad it all worked out , thanks for letting us know


----------

